# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #11



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Vae Victus

Issue #11

A letter from the Tazmanian Devil

Here is the latest newsletter. Thanks to all that contributed. I wish that there could be more but I am running out of volunteers for writing. I need people to volunteer to write articles. It can be about anything pertaining to bodybuilding, AS, supplements, pet peeves, etc. This used to be a monthly rag, but due to the lack of participation, it has turned into a quarterly event. I would like for it to be a monthly edition again, since there is so much new stuff going around. Please, please contact me or just write something up and send it to me.

Again, kudos to the Underground monitors. They are working tirelessly in making the Underground the best there is. I believe that we are now setting the standards of other new boards that have cropped up. Old members are coming back, we are getting tons of new members that have contributed to the board with well thought out intellectual posts. However, we all need to band together to get the flamers out. There was one in particular that would flame anytime he posted. A bunch of you posted that you didn’t appreciate the types of posts and now the flamer is putting up respectable posts.

There has been talk of a T-shirt for Underground members. We need to put the idea into a reality. I can help out if we can put up some designs. I will start a post about it and anybody can put their concepts or ideas for a logo on a shirt. Whoever takes the reigns and goes and gets the shirts made can make some profit. So, when you see the post, please feel free to enter your designs, and maybe we can vote on the best design.

Thanks for reading and keep growing!!!

Taz

Disclaimer



NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise shoud be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section I --Tricks, Tips for getting the "gear" safely*

Part 1

Beware of the "Friendly Neighbor



Unfortuneately some of our friends have gone down due to a new scam that the feds and the locals have concocted. Its the "Friendly neighbor scam". This is how it goes down. Lets say a bodybuilder named John Doe orders from a source. The source can be a legit foreign source or a domestic source. This scam seems to happen more when a foreign source is involved. But it can also happen with a domestic source, but the chances are smaller. Ok, John Doe sets up an order. He sends the money and the source receives the money and order. The source sends the order. Lets say the source is foreign. The package is discovered by customs and they deem the amount to be excessive. They notify the FDA or the DEA. Now if they do not want to pursue the case, they notify John Doe's local authorities. The authorities usually will drool over cases like this and they set up a bust. They notify the DEA and Customs that they will try to make a bust. So the package is sent through. The local postmaster is notified so they can detain the package when it arrives to the post office. Once the package arrives to John Doe's local post office, the local feds are notified. Now comes the setup. They will send up a "Friendly Neighbor" to John Doe's door to deliver the package. Here is how it happens. The "friendly neighbor" will knock on John Doe's door with the package and explains "that the package was delivered to his/her house by mistake and I live a couple of blocks (or the next street down) from you. I thought I would drop this off to you on my way out"! John Doe thanks the "friendly neighbor" and takes the package. Once the door closes, the "friendly neighbor" notifies his/her partners who are waiting out of sight. The next thing John Doe knows is that he has detectives/feds/police knocking on his door and he is arrested, his house is ransacked and he is handcuffed and led out to the cars in front of his family and neighbors.

So how do you defend against this? Here are some hints. If the package was dropped off at your next door neighbor and you know he/she, then you can assume that it is an honest mistake made by your postal carrier. So make sure you know your neighbors and what they look like. Think about the scenario. If you have ever received a package or piece of mail by mistake and it doesnt belong to a neighbor 2-3 houses down, what do you do? The same as I do, I print "delivered to wrong address" and put it back in your mailbox so the next day your postal carrier can correct his/her mistake. Now if you are involved in this type of setup, you can bet that your "friendly neighbor" will look non-threatening. It may be an elderly person, a great looking female, etc. In other words, they will not look like a fed. So here is the cardinal rule: NEVER ACCEPT THE PACKAGE!! Don't even touch it! Warn family members not to accept the package either. It will not matter if you or a member of your household accepts the package. Once it is accepted, they have a case. Now once you have declined to take the package, the "friendly neighbor" will try to coerse you into taking the package. They will probably try the "just trying to be nice" routine. They can be very persuasive by asking what your name is, or does "John Doe" live here? DON'T EVER GIVE YOUR NAME! At this point you have to be a dick and tell the "friendly neighbor" that what he/she is doing is against the law and go get fucked. Remember, the law states that only a certified postal worker can deliver federal mail. If they become persistant bring this point up!

Now if you did your job, keep in mind that you must cut your loss. Dont be surprised that in a couple of days the package shows up in your mailbox. They may be still trying to bust you. Look at the next article and use the hints there to refuse the package. As for future deliveries, keep in mind that the Postal inspector has your name and address and any future packages coming to you may be subject to x-ray or inspection. So definitly pick an alternative address with a different name. If you open up a post box, try to have a friend open up a mailbox. Do not open the post box with your name. The companies that run public post boxes conform with the laws and will notify the local postmaster that you have opened up a private post box. The reason is that the Postmasters keep a list of suspected drug traffikers and I can bet your name is on it. This list is passed around to the Post box companies. Now this doesnt mean you will be refused if you try to open a postbox. Remember, they want to bust you.

This article was confirmed by a U.S. Postal Worker. This postal worker will pass on other hints to be printed in the future issues of this newsletter. The postal worker will remain anomynous for obvious reasons and also the writer of this article. Be careful and cover your ass!


Part 2

Hints for Recieving the Package



I put this section back in this issue, due to the fact that we have a lot more members who are new to the game of "mail order gear" on the Underground. This may be redundant to most of you, but this is for the newest members that need to have this knowledge.

If you are new to the game of obtaining gear through the mail, please pay very close attention to this section. This knowledge will keep you from getting in unneeded trouble. If you ever have any questions, remember, the dumbest questions pertaining to this subject are the UNASKED ones!


NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you were'nt expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesnt seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:



RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: The above hint is based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Keeping your Gains!

A while ago, I put on a thread on the Underground asking what kinds of information and articles you wanted to see on this newsletter. The majority of requests were asking how to post cycle and ways to keep the hard earned gains after a cycle. I get alot of emails asking how to stack certain steroids and what dosages. Most think that they have the drugs to use in their post cycles in order to get their own testosterone levels back up to normal. Most think that getting your testosterone levels is the key to keeping the gains. I think that aquiring normal test levels after a cycle is the most important factor. I disagree. The answer is simple to me, but finding the correct equation is extremely difficult. I will give you a hint on what the number one concern is in order to keep your gains. Think of the word ANABOLIC. Now think of the word that has the opposite meaning. I will delve more into it later on in this section. But first one of the good friends of the Underground has written an article about his methods of using drugs and supplements to keep the gains that he makes from a AS cycle. This person has been very helpful to a number of people on our boards. Some know who I am talking about. This person is an IBFF Pro. Read on.

I would like to address an issue near and dear to all of us, keeping the muscles we have whole heartily busted our asses to gain. I get tons of letters and E-mails everyday regarding this subject and I want to get the word out for all. What needs to be recognized is the fact that the body has been sent on a roller coaster of hormones, so it doesnt know when to, and when not to make its own. There has been literally thousands of opinions on the subject, mostly from you and I. We try a certain combination and it works, we pass it on back and forth. I have tried serveral regiments myself and seem to have found what works for me. Remember, this is my program, it has worked for alot of people and it may work for you.

First we need to restore the Hypothalamohypophysial Testicular axis to normal after having been suppressed from the exogenous testosterone intake. We call this the "Post Cycle Crash". Your test level can be raised a number of ways with a variety of drugs. HCG is one of the best around but it also raises estrogen levels, so I would only use this for two weeks. Then switch to one I feel is the best around, Clomid. Clomid is great for raising test levels and as an anti-estrogen agent, which is beneficial after a cycle. Starting at 100mg a day for two weeks, then going to 50mg, a week for three weeks. Along with that stack, Proviron can also be used throughout the five weeks to keep the estrogen levels down. I have also seen Clenbuterol used to help you keep the training intensity high and some feel it has an anabolic effect. I prefer to save the Clen for precontest, but if you have access to many tabs of it, go ahead and add it in. It is very important to stick to this regiment as depression may set in while you seem to lose weight on a daily basis and want to jump back on a cycle to prevent any further loss. WRONG, this is where you take a step back and fall into a trap. Pros DO NOT stay on all year. If they did, they would need 10,000mg a week of Testosterone to maintain their size. Yes, their layoffs may only last six to eight weeks, but that is what works pretty good for some. Then every two or three years, they take a longer three to four month layoff.

Another common problem is joint pain after coming off a cycle. Cortisone levels are off during a cycle adn drop suddenly when you come off. With the use of drugs mentioned this should be minimized due to your test level coming down very slowly, giving your body enough time to compensate for the Cortison lowering. We could go on all day about this issue, but to sum it up, doing a proper taper, stacking the test boosters, and anti-inflammatories such as Naprosyn or Motrin will do the trick. Do not fall into the Nubain trap, as I have seen a few buddies and pros get hooked on it and need it everyday, not a good situation to be in.

Sure I realize many of you do not have access to the said drugs mentioned above. You may want to try Andromax, DHEA or a few other products on the market used to raise test levels. Some have benefited from these compounds with doses in the 800 to 100mg a day range. I have seen a buddy get a mild case of gyno from 1500mg of Andromax a day so it does work to some degree.

I hope this was informative to all. Remember this is my opinion as not much research is done on Bodybuilders concerning this issue. After all, we are different, and the mainstream Joe Civilian has no idea about what we go through, and we like it that way. Ours is a way of life envied by most and respected by some, maybe we should have taken up golf......Didn't think so...........!

Enjoy, Name withheld to protect his identity



I want to add on that this person has been with the board almost from the inception. He really enjoys the board and he contributes alot when he can. Thank you my friend and Thanks so much for your Contributions! I know that big things are ahead of you and I wish you all the best. Your a class act!


Part 2

Fat Burners sometimes burn more than fat!



OK, This will open alot of people eyes, some supposed gurus may disagree with me, but I have talked alot to the common bodybuilders. You reading this may be the common bodybuilder. You probably have average genetics and have to figure out the best way to use fat burners to burn fat only. But too many go on a post-post-cycle of burning the excess fat that accumulated during your bulking stage. The post-post-cycle refers to the third cycle many of us do. What is the post-post-cycle you ask? Well in a nutshell, its this. Starting from the beginning, most of us choose anabolic steroids in two different classes. Its either the "bulk gaining steroid cycle" or the "cutting cycle". Most of us go through the eight to ten week cycle. We have learned this from countless articles in some magazines, books like the World Anabolic Review, and the Anabolic Reference Guide. These are great books, but most of us do not realize that these books are dated. There has been alot of new things that have been studied and to find out, that a lot of the cycling information found in these books dont work optimally for alot of people. In the WAR, it states that one of the best fat burners there is is the Cytomel/Clenbuterol stack. I will agree for I have used that stack and I lost a tremendous amount of bodyfat. But, I made a mistake and did the stack without using steroids. What was the consequences? I lost alot of muscle and strength. I thought is was the common process of losing muscle mass and strength after a cycle. But as time continued, I lost more of my gains and more strength. But I was getting cut and that is what I wanted. But by the time my 6 week regimine ended, I lost most of the muscle and strength that I had built up. So I basically wasted about $400. Why did this happen? Well as I have got wiser, I learned why this occured. Lets look at the drugs that I used. After my cycle, I began the ever popular, HCG and Clomid stack. Now most of us have been taught that the key to keeping most of your gains is to get your bodys testosterone levels back up and running normally. At the time, that is what I thought too. So I injected 5000ius of HCG every 5 days and took 100mg of Clomid a day for 3 weeks. After my cycle, I had gained 15lbs. After the post cycle, I had still kept 12lbs. Not too shabby I thought. But I had gained some bodyfat and wanted to drop it. So I began my post-post cycle of Clen/Cytomel. I did the classic dosing of 2 day on, 2 day off on the Clen, and started with 50mcg of Cytomel a day for the first week, adding 25mg the next week, then another 25mcg the following week. That was followed by the tapering of the Cytomel the following 3 weeks. I was losing bodyfat, but I also was losing some muscle. My gains had dwindled down to 9lbs after 2 weeks of the Clen/Cytomel stack. I was hoping it was just fat. Wrong!! My strength was plummeting along with the gains. I was confused. I thought that Clen was supposed to help keep your gains. I knew that the Cytomel could attack muscle, but thought that the Clen would counter that. But I was losing the fat, and looking better so I kept on. By the 4th week of the post-post stack, my gains went down to 6lbs, and the I wasnt looking any thinner. I was dismayed. But I kept up through the post-post cycle and at the end, I only kept 2lbs of my gains. Well, as most of you may read, I seemed to do everything right, so what happened?

Lets go back to basics. The reason why steroids work so well is that it keeps your body anabolic and does not give cortisol a chance to bind to the receptors. That is the main reason why steroids work so well. Well there is the answer......CORTISOL! I have learned that some people produce more cortisol production than others. There are some elite bodybuilders that can do a cycle and can keep most of their gains and not have to worry about losing anything. Then there are the common folk like myself that do a cycle and cortisol wreaks havoc on their gains after the cycle. Well as most of you know, Cytadren is one of the best drugs that inhibit cortisol. It also inhibits estrogen and testosterone production so there is a lot of confusion on how to take it. Also, you also have to know how much to take and when to stop the cytadren due to the fact that the body will produce more cortisol when it realizes there is not enough.

There seems to be many hypothesis on how to cycle cytadren. Some people say that doing one tab in divided dosages is the key, others take 1 tab a day, others 2 tabs. Some use it like Clen, 2 days on, 2 days off. I have stressed this and stressed this point: "Do not assume that you are like everyone else until you prove that you are". Everyone is different and you have to find your niche. You also have to consider the types of drugs that were used in your steroid cycle. steroids that are highly anabolic will do wonders is suppressing cortisol. Keep in mind that we are stating "suppressing" . Suppressing means that the cortisol is present in the bloodstream but cannot do its thing due to the anabolic steroid taking up the receptors in the muscle. Cortisol lasts a long time in the body and the normal human body has no problems in producing it. Its the bodys way of protecting itself in times of stress. As the steroid cycle has ended and the steroid has done what it can to the muscle receptors, cortisol takes over and thus your no longer anabolic, but catabolic. Now what? Well the old school taught us that in order to keep your gains, you had to get your test levels up as quickly as possible. New school is in session. And your number one priority is to keep your cortisol levels down. Some of us stay on steroids most of the time to keep anabolic. But for some that is not economically feasible, nor is it real good for your body. Now I have found my niche and my niche is 500mg of cytadren a day for 3 weeks. If I am on self tapering anabolics such as enanthate or sustanon, then I start the cytadren between 2 and 3 weeks after my last shot. I take it for 3 weeks straight. Cytadren clears the body quickly so I begin to raise my natural test levels immediately after my cytadren. Clomid works well for me and I also take the Sopharma brand of Tribestan. I take 800mg a day. My HCG is also done with a 5000iu shot every 7 days. This works for me. Again I stress, this is what works for me, it may work for you, but everyone is different and what may be enough for me is too much for you or not enough for you.

For those who are new to Cytadren look to the next edition which will give you a synopsis on what the drug is all about.



Part 3

IGF-1

IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. It is a natural substance that is produced in the human body and is at its highest natural levels during puberty. During puberty IGF is the most responsible for the natural muscle growth that occurs during these few years. There are many different things that IGF does in the human body; I will only mention the points that would be important for physical enhancement. Among the effects the most positive are increased amino acid transport to cells, increased glucose transport, increased protein synthesis, decreased protein degradation, and increased RNA synthesis.

When IGF is active it behaves differently in different types of tissues. In muscle cells proteins and associated cell components are stimulated. protein synthesis is increased along with amino acid absorption. As a source of energy, IGF mobilizes fat for use as energy in adipose tissue. In lean tissue,

IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch to burning off fat as a source of energy.

IGF also mimic's insulin in the human body. It makes muscles more sensitive to insulin's effects, so if you are a person that currently uses insulin you can lower your dosage by a decent margin to achieve the same effects, and as mentioned IGF will keep the insulin from making you fat.

Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has on the human body is its ability to cause hyperplasia, which is an actual splitting of cells. Hypertrophy is what occurs during weight training and steroid use, it is simply an increase in the size of muscle cells. See, after puberty you have a set number of muscle cells, and all you are able to do is increase the size of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more. But, with IGF use you are able to cause this hyperplasia which actually increases the number of muscle cells present in the tissue, and through weight training and steroid usage you are able to mature these new cells, in other words make them grow and become stronger. So in a way IGF can actually change your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue and cell count. IGF proliferates and

differentiates the number of types of cells present. At a genetic level it has the potential to alter an individuals capacity to build superior muscle density and size.

There is a lot of talk about the similarity between IGF and growth hormone. The most often asked question is simply which is more effective. GH doesn't directly cause your muscles to grow, it works very indirectly by increasing protein synthesis capabilities, increasing the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and increasing the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. GH also indirectly causes muscle growth by stimulating the release of IGF when it (the GH) is destroyed in the human body. So one way you could look at it as GH being a precursor to IGF. So to put it simple IGF is more effective at directly causing muscle growth and density increases. IGF is also much more cost effective.

IGF can also be effectively used by itself and gains will still be easily noticeable. With growth hormone you need to use high amounts of anabolics and often insulin to see any gains at all, this is not the case with IGF. IGF can be used by itself and is often used by bodybuilders who bridge between cycles, during this bridge is a good time to use IGF since it has no effect on natural testosterone production so it will therefore allow you to return to normal in terms of hormone levels. A stack of IGF, PGF2a, HCG, and clomid would be a good bridge stack and would allow your body to return to normal and still allow you to retain and make new gains.

IGF is a research drug, it hasn't been approved by the FDA for use as a pharmaceutical and it is currently being researched for nerve tissue repair, possible burn victims, and also as a possible aid in muscle wasting for AIDS patients. There are many different analogs of IGF available, instead of mentioning them all, I will simply mention the two most common and the most effective. Regular recombinant IGF is one of the two, it is also the more expensive and the least effective. Regular IGF only has a half-life of about 10-20 minutes in the human body and is quickly destroyed, it can be combined with certain binding proteins to extend the half-life, but it is not a very simple procedure and there is a more effective and less expensive version available. The most effective form of IGF is Long R3 IGF-1, it has been chemically altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and allow it to have a much longer half life, around 20-30 hours. "Long R3 IGF-1 is an 83 amino acid analog of IGF-1 comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence with the substition of an Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at

position three, hence R3, and a 13 amino acid extension peptide at the N terminus. This analog of IGF-1 has been produced with the purpose of increasing the biological activity of the IGF peptide."

"Long R3 IGF-1 is signifacantly more potent than IGF-1. The enhanced potency is due to the decreased binding of Long R3 IGF-1 to all known IGF binding proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF's."

It is also not as expensive since a media grade version is available which is sufficient for bodybuilding use. There is also a receptor grade available but it is VERY expensive and the only noticeable difference between the two would only be able to be noticed in a laboratory setting. The price on the black market for Long R3 IGF-1 can be seen anywhere from $300-$500 per milligram depending on the source, be wary of black market dealers of any IGF since it is a VERY difficult item to obtain. As mentioned IGF is a research product and is only available from a few laboratories in the world and is only available to research companies and biotechnology institutions. For the rest of this article when I say IGF I am now referring to Long R3 IGF-1 for simplicity sake.

Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form, which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!! There is no such product made anywhere in the world and even if there were real IGF ever present in the vial it would all be dead by the time you receive it. IGF is a very delicate peptide and must be diluted by yourself, where you have access to a refrigerator and freezer. There has also been a lot of talk by certain sources claiming to have IGF made by the Eli Lilly company, to clear things up Lilly is a pharmaceutical company and as stated IGF is a research drug and has not yet been approved, Lilly does not and never has manufactured research drugs for retail sale.

The dilutents you will need for the IGF are a weak concentration of hydrochloric acid and a sterile buffer(sterile water or bacteriostatic water) the procedure for diluting the IGF is not very difficult, the dilutents can be obtained from most local chemical suppliers and a good source of IGF would also be able to supply the necessary dilutents.

The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50 days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy surrounding Long R3 IGF-1 is the effective dosage. The most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to 120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram, one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage issue mainly revolves around how much money you have to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of 20mcg/day and are happy with the results, and in fact several top bodybuilders use the 20mcg/day dosage and are pleased with the results. IGF is most effective when administered subcutaneously and injected once or twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training.

Another frequently asked question of IGF refers to the real world results, in terms of pure weight gain don't expect to gain 5 lbs. a week like you may off of anadrol or a similar steroid. The only weight you will gain from IGF use is pure lean muscle tissue, with steroids most of the weight gained is water weight. With an effective dosage you can expect to gain 1-2 lbs of new lean muscle tissue every 2-3 weeks and these effects can be increased with the use of testosterone, anabolic steroids, and insulin use. Increased vascularity is also very common, people report seeing veins appear where they never have before. And yet another effect reported is the ability to stay lean while bulking with heavy dosages of steroids and TONS of food while on an IGF cycle, this is perhaps the most pleasing effect. Increased pumps are also noticeable almost immediately, the pumps can almost become painful, pumps are even noticeable when doing cardio.

Overall, IGF is a very exciting drug due to its ability to alter ones genetic capabilities. If you can find a trustworthy source and you use it correctly it can be a VERY useful tool in your bodybuilding drug arsenal.

I would personally thank The Growth Factor for this very informative article. Now to the readers, there is a source for real IGF-1. Keep in mind of what the article states of the pricing of IGF-1. IGF comes in 1ml vials. It sounds like a very small amount but the dosages are small. Usually a common dosing schedule will give you enough to take a dose every day for 50 days. Incorporating IGF-1 in your stack calls for serious bodybuilders with serious funds. The use of IGF-1 by bodybuilders is still very new. Most elite bodybuilders such as the pros like to stack HGH with IGF-1. Its hard to say if that combo works since the elite bodybuilders have almost reached their best potentials. I know of no beginner or intermediate bodybuilders that have tried this stack. One thing that some gurus say that taking IGF-1 with long lasting highly anabolic steroids such as Testosterone Enanthate, Sustanon, Cypionate will make the body produce IGF-2 which is a non-competitive opposite of IGF-1. The IGF-2 would do most of the receptor binding, rendering the IGF-1 useless. They say that if you mix a high androgen steroid with IGF-1, then Testosterone Propionate is a wise choice. The drawback is that you have to use heavy doses in the range of 400mg a day! OUCH!! Now, I will reiterate and say that these are speculations only. But I have to agree with Growth Factor and say that IGF-1 is perfect to expand your genetic potential. I think that using IGF would help your body grow new muscle that wouldnt have happened before IGF was used. I am certain that people will experience different results with IGF.

The source is endorsed by the Monitors. Once an order is placed, delivery can take between 4-8 weeks. The reason for the long delivery time is due to IGF-1 being a research drug. And the source can only obtain small amounts at certain times. If you are interested in obtaining IGF-1, we stress that you must be patient and you must be able to afford it. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY!!!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section III -- Supplements/Herbs*

Part 1

Understanding ProHormones

Since the last time I wrote about Prohormones, there have been some pretty significant changes in the Pro-hormone industry. Newer forms have come out. They are supposed to be much more potent and the delivery methods have been updated and refined. This article will talk about the sublingual forms of Pro-hormones. Sublingual Pro-Hormones are now in what we call "cyclodextrin" forms. And they are supposed to be the latest and the most effective way to get the prohormone in your bloodstream. This method will skip the gastrointestinal process where most of the prohormone is destroyed. So I will try to explain what cyclodextrins are and why they are more effective than oral (swallowed) Pro-Hormone supplements. Also, I will cover some other Pro-Hormone brands and tell you a bit about how they are used.

Most of you may have heard about using Androstene nasally. A while back, East Germans were using Androstene. But when it came to getting the most out of Androstene, they needed something that could be used quickly and would begin to work quickly. So they developed a crude form of Nasal Androstene. Using Androstene nasally would allow the pro-hormone to enter the blood stream quickly through the thin nasal membranes. This would by-pass the gastrointestinal tract, eliminating breakdown, and allowing the prohormone to enter the bloodstream much quicker. So bodybuilders not being able to find the nasally used androstene, began to empty the capsules under their tongue in hopes in trying to use it subligually. This didnt pan out because of the molecules being much too large to pass through the muscous membranes. So the supplement industry has now introduced a new type of delivery system involving a unique class of carbohydrates called cyclodextrins. This type of delivery system has not been used before -- not for Pro-Hormones anyway. Cyclodextrins are end-to-end linked sugar molecules shaped like hollow cones. They're unique because the chemical properties on the outside are different from the ones on the inside. The outer structure is hydrophyllic (water-like) while the inner structure (or cone) is much more lipophilic (oil-like). Let me explain these terms with an example: If you look at Italian salad dressing you see globs of oil in a pool of vinegar. And if you stir them, they don't mix. Even if you shake the hell out of the bottle, the oil never completely dissolves in the vinegar. This is because oil and vinegar have very different chemical properties, preventing them from bonding with each other and making a homogenous mixture (a uniform solution where you cannot distinguish the oil parts from the vinegar parts) -- in this case the oil is oil-like and the vinegar is water-like. And the oil-like cone of a cyclodextrin molecule is able to hold other oil-like molecules inside of it and protect them from a water-like environment. Scientists have been using cyclodextrins for the last 20 years to deliver a number of oil-like drugs to the body that would otherwise be "unabsorbable" (like the anti-inflammatories, ibuproxam and dexamethasone). Until now, though, you've probably never heard of them because cyclodextrins have never heard of them because cyclodextrins have never been used with supplements for the bodybuilding community. But this cyclodextrin-absorption system is currently being used to enhance the effectiveness of prohormones. Pro-Hormones are oil-like molecules and they don't dissolve well in bodily fluids (saliva, mucous, perspiration, gastric juices, etc..) because they are primarily water. This makes prohormones difficult to absorb whether they are put under your tongue (subligual), snorted (intra-nasal), spread on the skin with DMSO (transdermal) or just swallowed (oral).

Unfortuneatly, only a small percentage of the prohormone is absorbed through any of these means and a significant portion is wasted, limiting the effects on hormone levels in the body. But if a Pro-Hormone is combined with a cyclodextrin, the absorption can be increased 10-fold. What is almost magical about the cyclodextrin molecule is that it allows a Pro-Hormone to remain safe and guarded in a "cyclodextrin jacket" until it contacts a membrane that it can bond with and pass through (this is what is meant by absorption). Cyclodextrins have their most powerful effects when they are used sublingually (dissolved under the tongue) because of the large absorption area of the oral mucosa (the membrane that lines the mouth).

When a cyclodextrin-prohormone complex (a prohormone inside of a cyclodextrin molecule) is placed under the tongue, it can move very easily through the water-like saliva--because on the outside it is water-like--until it reaches the oil-like membrane of the oral mucosa. Then the Pro-Hormone can be safely released to pass through the membrane and move directly into the bloodstream. This allows a large amount of the Pro-Hormone to be absorbed and a significant hormone elevation to occur in the body.

Josef Pitha at the Department of Health and Human Services demonstrated the effectiveness of cyclodextrin complexes with a testosterone molecule. He found that cyclodextrin complexes of 10mg of testosterone administered sublingually raised testosterone levels to 900% after 1 hour and they remained elevated to nearly 500% after 2 hours. (R-1,2,3) In comparison, oral administration of 200mg of normal testosterone only elevated levels to 300% (even though they used 20 times the dose of the first expirement). So the effectiveness of the sublingual-cyclodextrin delivery system is very clear. It is far more effective than oral administration even at the fraction of the dose.

But, this doesn't mean that conventional delivery systems are obsolete. Cyclodextrins give you another weapon for your bodybuilding arsenal. So now you can stimulate your hormones through both methods at the same time for an even greater anabolic effect. Here are some companies that are now selling cyclodextrin-prohormones.

Sports One

BOSS

Genex Labs.

There are two Pro-Hormone products that use something like the cyclodextrin delivery system. But they are close and the feedback has been very positive. First is from a company that we are all familiar with called Steris Labs. Yes, thats right they are the ones that make the high quality anabolic steroids. They have a Pro-Hormone product called "Impact 250". Impact 250 is a blend of 4 Pro-Hormones that have been micronized (broken up into tiny particles) and mixed in cottonseed oil. Impact 250 comes in a multi-use bottle with a rubber stopper top that you are supposed to take off and insert an eye dropper into it so it can be used subligually. Now since the product comes with the rubber stopper, some bodybuilders are pushing a hypo needle into it and drawing up the oil and injecting this solution intramuscularly. It has been deemed that since it is a cottonseed oil, it can act as injecting a steroid so that the Pro-Hormone is released into the bloodstream slowly. Steris does not condone this practice what-so-ever. I have heard users reporting good results using the solution subligually. If you are interested more information on Impact 250.

The second Pro-Hormone solution is from a company called VPX Sports. It is called PARADECA (LipoJect Technologies). Paradeca is a matrix of synergistic phytochemicals complexed amidst powerful intrinsic Pro-Hormones. These ingredients are uniquely packaged with an oral syringe to disperse exact dosages. Along with the dispenser is a 60cc or 120cc multiple dose vial containing a liquid suspension of the aforementioned phytochemicals and Pro-Hormones. The complex microlipid spheres contained within the liquid suspension are 45 to 55 times smaller than the diameter of the human hair. These microlipid spheres encapsulate the biologically active prohormone molecules in a multilayered liposome that can enter directly into the bloodstream through the lipid loving mucocutaneous tissue that lines the inside of the mouth. This specialized tissue's highly selective passage gateway from external to internal is further improved with the addition of capillary dialating phytochemicals. One of these phytochemicals is Ginko-Biloba which we all know is used to enhance memory by dialating the blood vessels to the brain, increasing the blood flow. These phytochemicals influence faster more efficient uptake of phospholipid microspheres into the bloodstream. These multilayered liposomes disperse a steady state of phytochemicals and Pro-Hormones throughout the bloodstream for a period of 20 hours! Here, these powerful nutrients flow directly to the heart where they rapidly disperse through the bodys complex vascular system in a matter of minutes. Even though this exclusive Lipoject Technologies process boasts absorption rates as high as an injection, the true scientific phenomena that takes place once these hormones are in the body is whats most remarkable. After entering the bloodstream, the magic of Paradeca occurs when the multilayered phospholipid naturally breaks down dispersing billions of Pro-Hormone and phytochemical molecules that cant potentially influence luteinizing action, antiaromatase activity, increase receptor affinity and also allow the intrinsic action of 19 Nor-Androstenediol and 4-Androstenediol to take place. Additionally, this process allows for a high conversion rate of the DIOLS to testosterone and nortestosterone (nandrolone). Oral (tablets, capsules, softgels)19-NorAndrostenediol and 4-Androstenediol, are NOT fat soluble and only have a 4% conversion rate compared to a 99+ % conversion rate of the fat soluble Pro-Hormones in PARADECA. Consequently, you would have to ingest 5000mg of oral 4-androstenediol and 19-nor androstenediol to achieve the same serum testosterone levels as a 200mg dose of PARADECA! Let me tell you some of the ingredients in PARADECA and how it is used.

Tribulus Terrestris L (Crypto Gold)

45% Steroidal Sapponins (LH Activator)

Proprietary Pro-Hormone Complex: 200mg 4-Androstenediol and 19-Nor Androstenediol

Alpha Lipoic Acid

Bioperine

Zinc Citrate

Methyl Sulfonyl Methane

Ginko Biloba



LipoJect Technologies:

Proprietary Liposomal Matrix

Asulfame K

alcohol and Natural Flavors

With the oral syringe, dispense 2cc (ml) of Paradeca into mouth. Let solution remain in mouth for five minutes between cheek and gums. Swallow solution. Repeat procedure upon awakening, 15 minutes prior to training, and before retiring. Wait at least 5 hours between dosages to enable the body to replenish the 3 BHSD enzyme necessary for prohormone conversion to testosterone and nandrolone. Use for 6 weeks then wait at least 4 weeks to start another cycle of Paradeca.

Part 2

The Real Supplement Review

There is a great deal of misinformation and intentional deception being published in the form of the testing reviews and supplement review; therefore, as your Supplement Guru, I felt it necessary to put a legitimate article together called "The Real Supplement Review". However, when a supplement is listed in the top 10, I unequivocally believe that it meets the highest standards in regards to quality, and possesses the latest technological advancements in the science of nutrition pharmacology that is instrumental in enhancing one's appearance, muscle and/or performance.

While these high-tech nutrients and their delivery systems would definitely top the charts of the "Real Supplement Review", currently they cannot be discussed. There are other new nutrients/supplements that effect neuro transmission or communication between brain cells such as, 5-HTP (5-hydroxy tryptophan), hypericin, DMAE dimethylaminoethanol), L-Tyrosine, 2(3H)-furanone di-hydro, that are trying to mimic the positive effects of the recently banned Phen Fen or GHB (gamma hydroxy butyrate). As stated, this text is not all-inclusive and consequently, did not review these potentially effective and maybe dangerous substances.


In reverse order, from #12 to #1, we briefly review some of the top sports nutrition supplements:

10. Glutamine peptides - 16 times greater nitrogen retention than L-glutamine

9. Endo-Pro Plus - (Zeiss Research) The label reads "Get HARD stay HARD, you know what I mean!" As silly as that sounds, it's true. This product works above the belt and even better below the belt. Both sexes report increased muscle hardness and increased libido. The leuteininzing action of this

product seems to closely resemble a prescription hormone called HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin). In a frenzy to try to figure out what makes this product so effective, Dan Duchaine incorrectly concluded that the active ingredient in Endo Pro was Tribulus Terristris. However, contrary to

Duchaine's conclusion, it's a proprietary combination of flavonoids that make his product so effective and elusive to other supplement companies eagerly trying to cash in on Endo Pro's success. This supplement has been more successful with no advertising than products marketed with multi-million dollar ad campaigns!!!

8. Glycerol - Users report more endurance, a better pump and increased vascularity. Glycerol is already successfully being used for contest preparation in distance events, bodybuilding and fitness contests.

7. Greens Plus - No mysterious science here, it just makes you feel awesome and it's a convenient way to obtain cruciferous vegetables.

6. Meal Replacement Packets - SCSS Opti Meal, Lean Body, BetaStatin

5. Meltdown (Synephrine and Ephedrine) - Meltdown broke out of the traditional stack of Ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin by further augmenting their stack with Citrus Aurantium. The active ingredient in this herb is Synephrine. When synephrine - an alpha andrenergic agonist is synergistically combined with ephedrine - a beta andrenergic agonist - the fat-burning effects seem to nearly double!

4. Enhanced Creatine Products (Creatine Delivery systems) Such as Met-Rx High Gear, Phosphagen HP, Hypergain, Cell-tech

These are the single best products for gaining lean mass. Creatine Delivery systems make straight Creatine obsolete. You must have phosphate present for creatine to function as it is resynthesized to

Adenosine tri-phosphate. Additionally, insulin nearly doubles the effectiveness of Creatine. Therefore, products that spike insulin and that contain insulin-mimicking nutrients are your ticket to rapid size and explosive strength gains.

3. Pro-Hormones (DIOL) products have a greater conversion rates than the (DIONES)

2. Renewtrient (furonone di-hydro) - GHB has identical intoxicating properties of 2(3H)-Furanone di-hydro. Yes you do get HIGH. Basically these substances shut down neurotransmission (conscious thought processes) by inhibiting the release neurotransmitters or brain chemicals that allow brain cells

to communicate with one another. If you try to stay awake under the influence of this product, you seem to fade in and out of consciousness and sub-consciousness. Renewtrient induces super deep stage 3 and 4 sleep patterns. Because the user stays in stage 3 and 4 sleep for many hours awakening from a

'Furamone coma-like night of sleep leaves the user super refreshed and invigorated.

1. Whey Protein Isolate - ... and the number one supplement is Whey Protein Isolate with di, tri, and quadrapeptide isolates. Because protein is the foundation of any supplement program, you should consume the highest biological value protein available.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

_Continued..._

Sifting Through the Mess - Let the buyer beware supplements.

1. Myoplex Mass - 36g sugar - stepping backwards. Didn't Muscle Media 2000 hammer high sugar weight gainers several years ago? Rating: 20 yrs. ago this product would get an "A"

2. Myoplex Deluxe Bar - 36g sugar - Sugar Nutrition or Candy Bar. Snickers bars have 25% less sugar. "Bill what were you thinking?" - Rating: NA

3. Any type of "zone" or "40-30-30" bars or powders in which the "40" refers to 40% sugar. These bars are just as bad as any commercially available candy bar. Unless you want 40 30 30 to refer to your waist size and bodyfat percentage, grab a low fat/low carb high protein nutrition bar.

4. Meal replacement packets or protein powders which blend low-grade casienate proteins, soy proteins, milk proteins, etc. or Whey Protein Concentrate products deceptively using Whey Protein Isolates' awesome nutritional statistics to promote their products. Use Cross Pro, Lean Body or Phil Kaplan's EAT. Lack of sales will cause other companies to stop deceptive advertising. When you see "68 and/or 77% better protein" on the label and it reads WHEY CONCENTRATE on the ingredient panel, THEY'RE LYING!!! They're ripping you off. Sports Pharma just lost a $50,000 lawsuit to the same company that boasts "68%" and more recently "77% better protein". Ironically, the company that should be slapped with the biggest class action suit in Sports Nutrition history for deceiving 100's of thousands of

consumers, just won a lawsuit for $50,000.

5. Pyruvate - You read the ads, "48% greater fat loss...!" Stack Pyruvate with lots of "Hail Mary's", liposuction and group therapy with Richard Simmons and this product may just work after all! Rating = F+

6. Proteins claiming to be Whey Protein Isolates such as EAS' Precision Protein. According to the label this product contains 2g of sugar per 20g serving or 10% sugar. The lowest grade Whey Protein Isolate we could find contained less than 1% sugar. BEWARE.

7. Products containing a protein/creatine mix. Protein severely hampers uptake and storage of creatine thereby lessening creatine's effectiveness. Carbohydrate/creatine mixes are significantly more effective than straight creatine and even more so than protein/creatine mixes

8. Renewtrient (furano di hydro) - Although on the "Top 10", list this product is potentially fatal if combined with alcohol or any type of sedative or depressant type drugs. Its intoxicating effects and chemical make-up are almost identical to GHB. AKA Butyrolactone, dihydro-2(3H) - furanone is a constituent of paint removers, textile aids, and drilling oils.

9. Symbiotropin, Pro HGH, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide or 'GHRP'. Although these products are reported to stimulate Natural growth hormone levels to 'normal' levels, they cannot cause the body to produce supraphysiological (beyond one's natural output) levels of GH. Consequently, GHRP's in their current state are useless for the majority of bodybuilders and athletes who already are producing sufficient amounts of natural GH. In less than two months time the demand for this product has already burned out.

10. Regenisist, Testatropinol - Homeopathic products containing real Growth Hormone and/or testosterone, etc... The maximum amount allowable is in nanogram (1 billionth of a gram) amounts. These products are unrefrigerated and are, therefore, considered to be biologically inactive. Ingesting

biologically inactive real growth hormone in nanogram amounts no matter what delivery system is about as useful as screen doors on submarines.

11. HMB - If you want a product that has been scientifically proven to increase intra-muscular fat in the satorious muscle of a pig, this product has your name written all over it. "Experts" have countless excuses why this product does not work. Charles Poloquin states that it only works

on "elite" athletes. Others say stack it with creatine, protein, and androstenedione. One thing is for sure, stack HMB with 3 cc's of Testosterone Cypionate, 8 iu's of Growth Hormone, aminoglutethanide,and a

tenth of a cc of R insulin after a workout with 5,000 iu's of HCG and 400mg of Deca Durabolin and you'll grow like a weed. HMB does not work - Get the picture!

12. Ciwujia - is a type of ginseng that was reported to have increased fat metabolism by 43%. As a matter of fact, a company trying to market this product hired football legend, Joe Montana, as their spokesperson and spent $1.3M in an aggressive advertising campaign. Ciwujia metabolized money right

out of the consumer's pocket! Needless to say this company disappeared with a quickness. This is what happens when nutritionally and scientifically challenged individuals try to enter an arena in which they know nothing about. I rate all Ginsengs as the most over-rated/ under productive supplements in the history of supplementation.

13. HCA or Hydroxy Citric Acid may work by inhibiting the enzyme responsible for producing fatty acids from dietary carbohydrates. The key work here is MAY. MAY is not science. HCA is supposed to prevent excess dietary carbohydrates from being stored as bodyfat. Because most people are aware of how excess carbs and especially sugars are detrimental to fat loss, HCA would be of little or no value at all. Because one of the top supplement companies has come out with a meal replacement packet, a hyped up creatine product, and a nutrition (I use the term loosely) bar, all with over 30 grams of sugar, maybe they could add large quantities of HCA to their products and consumers MAY no longer get FAT. Rating = 0

14. Chinese Creatine - take your current brand of creatine and hold it under a light. If it has a crystalized, sparkly, shiny appearance, it has been manufactured improperly. This crystalized appearance generally occurs when creatine has been exposed to high temperatures for too long of a time period. VPX, EAS, and Twinlab bottle raw material creatine from the only approved drug manufacturing processed creatine in the United States. One of the components of creatine is derived from hydrogen cyanide. Improperly

manufactured creatine causes serious health consequences. Be careful - there are many name brand creatines that are from Chinese origin at a bulk price of $12.00 per kilo (1000 grams). You'll save everything but your life!

Your best bet is to carefully scrutinize all nutrition products. Always keep a high-grade protein powder, protein bar, and/or meal replacement as the foundation of your supplement program. DO NOT underestimate the value of consuming 6 lean proteins per day in 2 _ - 3 hour intervals. This is by far

the most effective strategy for attaining a lean and muscular body. When time does not permit eating a real food protein, it's time to break out a convenient protein powder or low sugar/low fat protein bar.

Creatine products should be supplement choice #2. If creatine causes you stomach irritation or bloating, simply cut back on the amount per dosage. A 100 lb. woman should take far less than the recommended 5g dose. ALL supplements must be adjusted to the person consuming them.

Next, if you are trying to burn fat and increase the intensity of your workout, muscle sparing/fat burning products such as ephedrine and the newly discovered synephrine are your ticket to rapid fat loss. Meltdown is the only product to combine these two synergistic ingredients.

Part 3

US Government/AMA SCAM

It is my opinion that the US government along with the American Medical Association is bilking our insurance companies as well as you and I personally out of BILLIONS of Dollars! Here is the scam. The USDA Food Pyramid recommends eating 6 to 11 daily servings from the bread, cereal, rice, and pasta group. Because this is the recommendation of the US Government, Americans are deceived into believing that these dietary recommendations are actually healthy. I am telling you that this type of diet is 100% responsible for American's astronomical problem with obesity, diabetes (and other blood sugar disorders), hypertension, and cardiovascular disease. Even farmers use high carbohydrate diets to

rapidly fatten cattle to prepare them for slaughter. It's ironic that our government is using this same technique on Americans, ie., The USDA Food Pyramid - eat 6 to 11 servings of starchy carbohydrates daily to fatten you up (diabetes hypertension, obesity, cardiovascular disease, etc...) to prepare you for slaughter (surgery, open heart, angioplasty, removal of extremities, bypass, etc...)!

It is no coincidence that America, the number one wheat-producing nation in the world, also recommends consuming 6 to 11 servings of wheat derived products every day. This type of health debilitating

dietary practice will also ensure that the most powerful lobbing group in the world, the AMA, will always have an overabundance of patients.

Meticulous documentation of over 3,000 VNS FAT ASSAULT clients indicates that when the amount of protein ingested either exceeds or is equal to the amount of carbohydrate, the severity of obesity, diabetes, hypertension, cardiovascular disease, high triglycerides/cholesterol begin to lessen and often totally disappear.

Part 4

From the Protein Factory

THE BIG FAKE

The other day I received a free issue of "PUMP" magazine. Having shifted through all the girlie pics, I came across an ad of whey protein. This ad claimed the company had made an advancement in whey protein technology and now was manufacturing something called "CROSS-FLOW QUADRAFILTRATION" or whatever. I just had to laugh. Seems like a spin off of Cross-Flow Microfiltration. They claimed this process can isolate more protein subfractions, but seemed to have left out exactly what were those measurements. So is this ad BS, yep and let me explain how. Whey protein is manufactured at huge plants. I'm not talking about some 2 million dollar company, these plants that make whey protein are well valued at over 100 million dollars. The one company where I purchase our ion-exchange whey isolate spent over 20 years perfecting the technology. Now you're going to tell me that some company that can't even afford a full page ad in PUMP, manufactures the whey with this new process, NOT.

There are basically 3 ways to manufacture whey protein ion-exchange, micofiltration, and ultrafiltration, anything else is bullshit. Remember though, you have your different stages of each of these processes, first diafiltration, which separtes the whey from the garbage. Concentration, which makes the protein 35% to 85% protein. Isolation, which must be ABOVE 90%, (unlike the misinformed PUMP article). And lastly hydrolyzing. What the supplement companies try to do is this. Imagine if you were a farmer selling apples on the side of a road with about 10 other farmers selling apples. You have to find a way to make your apples sound better than the next guy right next to you. So you claim your apples are crispier, redder etc. do this well enough and you'll sell your apples better than the next guy. The same goes for whey protein, make your whey sound better, even though your selling the same thing.

To clear things up, I went out and looked at some of the top selling whey proteins and tried to figure out (through all the science mumbo-jumbo) what kind of whey protein they use.



Sport Pharma

Simple whey protein concentrate, I couldn't tell what kind of process because it stated on the label "Specially Filtered", which could mean nothing. It also labeled ion-exchange whey isolate next, but after calculating the protein % at a low 74%, I can guess it contains about nil isolate.



Precision

Ultafiltration and ion-exchange whey isolate. If it claims what the label states it a good protein. BUT, when precision protein first came out in Feb of 1998, I think it contained CFM whey isolate, then it somehow disappeared from the list of ingredients. I have the article in Muscle Media touting it as a high containing protein sub-fraction protein. Yes, if it did contain CFM, but not now. CFM has the highest concentration of protein sub-fractions, you cannot add protein subfractions. Here's my theory. I remember when the Precision Protein sold for like $29.99 at discount supplement dealers. Sales slumped because the price was too high, so to lower the price they had to remove the CFM whey isolate.

Designer Protein

Back in 1996 Designer listed on their label Hydrolyzed whey protein concentrate as their first ingredient. They have since changed. They now label it ion-exchange whey protein concentrate. Designers label is very hard to read. But to clear things up what whey peptides are is that they come from hydrolzyed whey proteins. You cannot buy from the manufactures whey peptides. You can buy specific whey peptides, like glutamine peptides, etc. But the only source of whey peptides comes from Hydrolyzed whey protein.


AST

This one takes the cream of the crop. I dont care how much sweetener you ad to a REAL hydrolyzed whey protein, its still undrinkable. Aspartame only gets so sweet. Well, I wont go on about this one anymore because, well just because.



Optimum

Whey protein concentrate. They dont list what kind of process, but instead list that it provides peptides. It also lists ion-exchange whey isolate, and hydrolyzed whey isolate. But the protein % is only 74%, very similiar to Sportpharma. I wouldnt be surprised if these two proteins came from the same blending facility


Life Extension CFM whey isolate

This is a good quality protein. But too bad the dumb asses mislabeled their protein and tried to make it sound better than it really is. From reading this site you should know that when you add flavoring the protein % drops. So how does the LEF protein contain 18 grams of protein in a 20 grams serving size, because that equals 90%. Which is the max protein % of CFM whey isolate. Good protein though.


Betastatin

THis isnt a protein but an MRP, but alot of people have been asking me about it. First of all, the company is ex-cybergenics, that puts up a red flag already. If you dont believe me look where they are located...and Im also right around the corner from them. The company is also know as Prosource, the mail order company. From reading this site you should know that you can either use CFM or ultrafiltration, not both, they use like a backslash so its hard to tell. The second ingredient is hydrolyzed whey peptides, sort of makes sense (good try guys). I dont believe they use hydrolyzed whey though. I dont understand why they had to put in WPC though, probably for mainly cost. They dont tell you what kind of WPC. I wouldnt buy this product, period.


Pro-Fusion

Nothing makes me laugh harder when a company advertises that WPC is higher quality than WPI. Total Joke!!The only good thing about this product is that the company that owns this line of product puts Tylene Buck in a bikini the size of 3 tissues.


HYDROLYZED WHEY PROTEIN AND THEIR FRIEND THE PEPTIDE

A couple years back, before the Protein Factory had any customers, I would troll the newsgroups and messages boards posting messages about the differences of whey protein concentrate and whey protein isolate. I would post how to find the "Protein Percentage" of a protein and what to look for. It was a great success. But since then, whey isolate powders have flooded the market. Well, this time I'm not going to make it so easy on my supplement companies enemies. I am creating a new measurement to judge the quality of a whey protein, most particularly, the weight of their peptide content. Dont worry its easy to explain.

FACT: SMALLER DI AND TRI PEPTIDES ARE FASTER ABSORBED AND PRODUCE A BETTER PHARMACUETICAL EFFECT THAN FREE-FORM AMINO ACIDS AND LARGER PEPTIDES.

Hydrolyzing any protein is the only way to produce peptides. Whey protein in particular is famous for being a hydrolyzed product. The manufacturers of whey protein hydrolyze their whey protein to give it the title "Hydrolyzed whey protein"

Ever look on the back of say.. the #1 selling whey protein powder on the market..starts with a "D". You'll see the list of ingredients. Now scroll down the list of ingredients, you'll start to see stuff like this.."B-lactoglobin ( MW 50,000 D). Did you ever wonder what the hell that means. Yea ME TOO. Well let me explain.

Whey protein concentrate (CONCENTRATE, remember that) is made up of protein sub-fractions. These subfractions are naturally occuring and require no special process to add, even though some supplement companies make it seem like they add them by listing them in their ingredients, they dont it's bullshit. These sub-fractions are as follows:

45% Beta-lactoglobulin ( MW 20,000-50,00 dalton)

20% lactalbumin ( MW 10,000-20,000 dalton)

20% Proteose Peptones ( MW 1,000-5,000 dalton)

10% immunoglobulins ( MW >100,000 daltons)

5% serum albumin (MW 50,000-100,000 daltons)

Now those numbers on the right of the protein subfractions are its molecular weight (MW). The Molecular weight is the actual weight of the protein sub-fraction measured in Daltons. These numbers represent the average ion-exchange whey protein concentrate. The greater the number, the more free-form amino acids and LESS smaller peptides the product contains. Thus, larger numbers are bad (most similar to whole foods), Smaller numbers are good (small di and tri peptides). The average molecular weight of a half- way descent whey protein concentrate geared towards bodybuilders is approximatley 20,000 Daltons. Hydrolyzed whey The number one reason to hydrolyzed a whey protein is to bring the MW down, thus making it more digestible. Hydrolyzed whey protein can be manufactured toward different levels of molecular weight. Some can average a molecular weight of 5,000, while higher quality and more expensive hydrolyzed whey protein averages a molecular weight of 500.

LETS COMPARE

Whey Protein Concentrate .......Percentage ...............Hydrolyzed Whey Percentage

>20,000 Daltons 15.67 >20,000 .73

10,000-20,000 62 10,000-20,000 1.49

5,000-10,000 5.66 5,000-10,000 1.91

2,000-5,000 13.25 2,000-5,000 7.35

<2,000 3.43 1,000-2,000 15.41

500-1,000 none 500-1,000 16.72

<500 none <500 56.39

As you can see, WPC averages a much higher MW than a hydrolyzed whey. Keep in mind that even though this particular hydrolyzed whey has an average MW of 520, some hydrolylzed whey powders can average higher. The Key is to make sure the supplement company that claims to use a hydrolyzed whey uses one with a low MW.



IMPORTANT: A good hydrolzyed whey protein will have an average molecular weight of approximately 500 daltons.

Now, say I own a supplement company and I want to make the protein more digestible and faster absorbing. What do I do, right, add hydrolyzed whey protein. Now if I wanted to rip people off I would claim to add whey peptides (which in fact are faster absorbing). But instead of buying a hydrolyzed whey with a MW of 500 Daltons (expensive to buy), I would buy a hydrolyzed whey with no concern for MW, just as long as it had some degree of hydrolysis.


Degrees of Hydrolysis

When a manufacturer makes a hydrolyzed whey protein, the powder can range from 5% hydrolyzed to approximately 30% hydrolyzed. There is no such thing as a 100% hydrolyzed whey protein. (As much as one company likes to think so AS@, and their product VP#) The more hydrolyzed a whey powder is, the more bitter it will taste! Yes the worse tasting powders are the best.


AN/TN

Pay attention because this is the key to hydrolyzed whey. AN/TN stands for amino nitrogen over total nitrogen. The higher this number is the better. Why? Amino nitrogen over total nitrogen represents the actually number of whey peptides percentage in the hydrolyzed whey product. The Protein Factory will be the first company to state what the amino nitrogen over total nitrogen is of their hydrolyzed whey powder.


Weeding out the Fakes

Take a look at the "#1 selling protein whey powder that starts with a "D". If my eyes dont lie to me I see a MW of 1,000,000. Yes 1,000,000. How the HELL do they get 1,000,000. When I first saw this I was amazed and shocked how stupid this company is. This product is as far as containing a whey peptide as my chances are of marrying Pamela Anderson. Thus, to determine a good hydrolyzed whey protein, call up the supplement companies and ask them what the amino nitrogen over total nitrogen % is and the average MW. Good Luck, I guarantee you never get a answer, just a "what the hell is this guy talking about!". The Protein Factory will offer 2 hydrolyzed products. A hydrolyzed whey isolate and a hydrolyzed whey concentrate. Keep this in mind, the hydrolyzed whey CONCENTRATE will have a higher content of peptides, even though the protein % is lower. The hydrolyzed whey concentrate is being specially manufactured for us. THe product will be available in 6 weeks.

Good Luck

Alex Rogers

Owner

I finally got off my ass and called these guys. Now I am totally impressed with what this company does. They took the time and answered all my questions, helped me place my order. I was honest with them when I told them of my training regimine, what "supplements" I was taking and was very vocal about what goals I wanted to obtain. The prices are very fair and blow away any supplement company prices. You are getting pure protein and not a lot of garbage. Learned that some of the name brand proteins are selling you nothing but a fancy label and the muscle rags that pimp them, are getting a percentage. Give them a try, you won’t be disappointed. Tell them you saw the article in the Vae Victus.

Protein Factory High Quality Proteins and Custom Formulas


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section IV -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders Tips*

This is a section that contains personal insights and thoughts of your fellow bodybuilders, friends on the Message boards, etc. You may identify with some of the thoughts, stories, insights. This is an open forum for anyone to write in. If you have something that you would like to share that you think others may enjoy, or could learn from, please write in. All participation is welcome!



Part 1

Ready to show? What are you going to do with that body hair?



You have busted your ass, and your first show is coming up. Maybe you’re a veteran and you too are ready for an upcoming show. One of the last steps to complete your package is to remove the body hair so the judges can see all your hard work. Maybe your a recreational bodybuilder and want to remove the hair on certain body parts so all the chicks can dig your 6-pack or your wide back.

Now as men, we are all familiar with shaving our faces. Some of us use the disposable razors, some use the electric razors others use the razors with the disposable heads. But if you are like me, you hate to shave and the thought of shaving your chest, and stomach doesn’t thrill you. But don’t despair, for here are some pleasant alternatives.

NADS

A Completely Natural, water-soluble hair removal product that looks like green toffee and can be used anywhere on the body. You just smooth on the gel and remove it with linen strips.

NO HEATING, ALL NATURAL, WATER SOLUBLE, NO CHEMICALS, QUICK, EASY, AND PAINLESS .

Unlike other waxes and gels, Nad's does not need to be heated. That means less sensitivity and less discomfort to your skin. You just smooth on the gel and remove it with linen strips.

RE-USE SAME STRIP OVER & OVER . . .

"Because Nad's gel is made of all natural ingredients it's perfectly safe for use around the eye area and anywhere else on the body. There is no mess with Nad's because it is water soluble so clean-up is easy. You are guaranteed to get great results every time with Nad's."

Frequently asked Questions:



1. How long does the hair have to be to use Nad's?

Hair length needs to be 1/8" to 1/4" inch long.



2. How often do I need to use Nad's?

Between 3-6 weeks, it depends on the individual and what area of the body.



3. Will the hair come back thicker?

No, when you use Nad's, the hair is extracted, including the roots so re-growth is softer, finer and slower.



4. Does it hurt?

If you have been shaving, your hair is coarse and you may experience a sting, depending how sensitive your skin is. with each Nad's treatment, your hair becomes softer and you will feel less discomfort.



5. Will it irritate my skin?

Because of the natural substances in Nad's, there is little chance of irritations. Redness for a short time is normal, depending on how sensitive your skin is. Normally, redness disappears within half an hour. If any itchiness occurs, cold water or ice will relieve it quickly. Nad's smoothing Lotion works against redness and irritation.



6. What is the difference between Nad's and other hair removal products?

Nad's is organic, no chemicals, no heating and no animal testing.



7. What are the ingredients in Nad's?

Honey, molasses, fructose, vinegar, lemon juice, water, alcohol and food dye.



8. How long will Nad's last with use?

Depending on the individual, Nad's will last for most people 8 months to 1 year.



9. What is the shelf life of Nad's?

Nad's shelf life is 2 years.

For more information you can look them up on the web at: Home - Unwanted Hair: Nads Hair Removal





UHA Sport



If you are a Muscle and Fitness reader, you have probably seen the ads for this product within its pages. Here is some information that you can use to make your decision on whether or not to use this product.

UHA Sport: Hair Growth Inhibitor can do all this and more!

The first real Hair Growth Inhibitor, UHA Sport is designed to absorb quickly into the skin, and will not resurface or clog pores, no matter how much you sweat!! Perfect for Athletes!

UHA Sport is an all-natural product! Made with a patented combination of select plant enzymes preserved in their natural organic state, UHA Sport allows you to harness the cause of baldness. With UHA Sport , you can now become hair-free wherever you want!

UHA Sport is perfect for bodybuilders, cyclists, swimmers, and other athletes who want to eliminate unwanted body or facial hair. It works equally well for both men and women!

UHA Sport is available in two equally powerful formulas: the 2 oz cream and the 4 oz spray. The spray is easy to use on large areas like your chest and legs, or hard to reach areas like your back. The cream is excellent for areas requiring precise application, such as bikini lines, eyebrows or around a moustache. These formulas may be used in combination to suit your individual needs.

UHA Sport is your natural defense against hair growth. UHA Sport is the ultimate product that really inhibits hair growth when used with any hair removal method. Safe to use wherever you want, for as long as you want.

Formulated with an exact blending of plant enzymes, UHA Sport's performance has been clinically tested and proven safe. UHA Sport is easy and convenient to use and works only on the areas applied. You can have smooth, soft, HAIR-FREE skin now!!

UHA Sport stands alone in performance. UHA Sport is a HAIR GROWTH INHIBITOR that slows hair growth to nearly nothing - thus saving time and money from expensive hair removal procedures. You will start to see results in 3 to 4 weeks.



HOW UHA Sport works:

Preserved natural plant enzymes are the active ingredient in UHA Sport. This one-of-a-kind patent pending formula literally delivers the message of "don't grow" to the hair follicle, inhibiting hair growth at the root. (Note: NOTHING will kill the hair follicle to permanently stop hair growth!)

From the first application, UHA Sport starts working. Any new hair growth is finer and thinner, making subsequent hair removal much easier. Clinical studies have proven that UHA Sport is safe and effective to use, even on the most sensitive skin. Results will vary depending on the individual and the hair removal method used. UHA Sport works best with a system that removes hair from the root as with waxing, sugaring or tweezing. Most people will see convincing results in 3 to 6 weeks.

How to use UHA Sport:

To obtain the desired results, use UHA Sport as directed immediately after hair removal. Apply to clean, dry skin. Do not rinse off. Allow a couple minutes for UHA Sport to be absorbed into the skin, then follow with any other product in your daily routine. UHA Sport will not interfere with other moisturizers, cosmetics or fragrances.

For better penetration into the hair follicle, exfoliate the skin first. Use twice daily for the first week. From the second week until hair growth is stopped, use once a day. When your optimum results are achieved, use once or twice a week for maintenance.

When used as directed, UHA Sportshould produce results in 3 to 6 weeks. Results may vary. Faster results are achieved when hair is removed from the root. UHA Sport does work in conjunction with shaving, but results will take longer since the hair is not removed from the root. UHA Sport can be used on any area of unwanted hair growth for men and women.

Some Suggested Application Areas: arms, legs, chest, back, neck, underarms, legs, bikini line,

upper lip, eyebrows, feet and toes, any facial area



ANYWHERE YOU HAVE UNWANTED HAIR!

UHA Sport is available in two forms: a 4oz spray mist and a 2oz cream. Both work the same way, the only difference is ease of application. The 4oz spray is more convenient for large areas (chest, back, arms, legs). The 2oz cream is easier to use on smaller areas (face, bikini line, underarms). Try a bottle of each to find the best combination for you.

One bottle of UHA Sport will last between 3 and 6 weeks depending on area and frequency of usage.



Helpful hints:

UHA Sport enters the hair follicle more easily when the hair is first removed from the root as with waxing, sugaring or tweezing. With shaving or depilatory creams, the hair is left in the follicle and UHA Sport will work, but it will take longer to see results.

Use UHA Sport as directed and you will see results! UHA Sport is not a depilatory cream, which simply dissolves surface hair. UHA Sport inhibits hair growth where it starts - at the root. This process takes 3 to 6 weeks to see noticeable results. Be patient, use the product as directed and

you will see results!



Frequently Asked Questions:

How long will it take before I see results?

Depending upon the area of the body and the primary method of hair removal used, you should begin to see results within 3 to 4 weeks.



Does it matter which hair removal procedure I use to get the best results with UHA Sport?

Yes. We highly recommend that you remove the hair from the roots, as with waxing, sugaring, tweezing, or electrolysis.



Is UHA Sport a depilatory?

No. When used with customary hair removal methods it will inhibit hair growth, eventually phasing out the need for hair removal procedures.



How long will a bottle of UHA Sport last?

This depends on two variables:

1 - The size of the areas on which you are using UHA Sport, and

2 - What phase of the UHA Sport application process you are currently in. Generally, one bottle will last approximately one month.



What are the phases of UHA Sport application?

First Phase: For the first week of use, you apply UHA Sport twice daily.

Second Phase: After the first week, apply UHA Sport once a day until desired results are achieved.

Third Phase: You maintain the desired hair-free condition by continuing to use UHA Sport at least twice a week. The number of applications required per week will vary with each individual.



Is UHA Sport a natural product?

Virtually all ingredients in UHA Sport are natural. The active ingredients are derived from plant enzymes, and are known as Phyto-Enzymatic-Proteins (P-E-P).

How does UHA Sport work?

As with male pattern baldness, UHA Sport inhibits hair growth. In effect, UHA Sport mimics our natural hair inhibitor system.



Will UHA Sport produce permanent results?

No. Used according to directions, UHA Sport puts the hair-free condition under your control. To regrow hair in any area, simply stop using the product in that area. The hair will return to its normal state of growth in approximately the same time it took to stop hair growth in that area.



Is UHA Sport site specific?

Yes. UHA Sport works only where applied. It will not affect areas where it is not applied regularly.



How long does it take for UHA Sport to absorb into the skin?

UHA Sport permeates the skin quickly and evenly without residue.



If I perspire, will the product resurface or will it clog my pores?

No.



Can I use UHA Sport with my other cosmetics, beauty or skin products?

Yes. Apply UHA Sport and rub into the skin before applying other products to the same skin area. UHA Sport will not interfere with perfumes, aftershaves, skin cremes, etc.



Will UHA Sport cause skin or eye irritation?

When used as directed, UHA Sport should cause no skin irritation, even on delicate surfaces. Eye irritation is also unlikely. If UHA Sport enters the eyes, gently flush them with warm water.



Does UHA Sport moisturize the skin?

Both the spray mist and the creme lotion have a conditioning effect, protecting the skin from dryness. Even people with a history of acne have reported loving both of these formulas.



Does UHA Sport eliminate razor burn or ingrown hairs?

Although we cannot claim that UHA Sport stops razor burn or ingrown hairs, we have received customer input that it has relieved these kinds of problems.

If you are interested in this product you can go to their website: uhasport.com - uha sport Resources and Information. This website is for sale!



ULTRA HAIR AWAY from Victoria Bodyworks

WOULDN'T IT BE GREAT IF YOU NEVER HAD TO SHAVE AGAIN?

If your answer is yes, we have only one thing to say to you...

SHAVE NO MORE!

That's right! Mankind's oldest cosmetic problem; unwanted bodyhair - has been solved! The answer is ULTRA HAIR AWAY. Until now, the only permanent hair removal method was electrolysis. However, Studies Show That 20% of Electrolyzed Follicles Produce Hair Regrowth!

When you also consider the expense, time and pain, plus the fact that dormant hairs can grow at any time, it's no wonder people are disappointed with electrolysis. Conventional hair removal products are even more futile. They dissolve only the hair above the skin. Any cosmetic improvement is temporary - your hair grows back again! What good is that?

ULTRA HAIR AWAY Is Entirely Different. The Results Are Real - And Lasting!



HOW IT WORKS:

At first, ULTRA HAIR AWAY changes the structure of your hair follicle. Thick coarse hair becomes softer, smaller and finer. It will resemble hair you had as a baby. Soon after - PRESTO! No more hair! You will never be self-conscious again!

With all the talk about curing baldness, researchers seem to have forgotten the opposite problem - too much body hair. Victoria Body Works is addressing the hairy situation with Ultra Hair Away, a product thats so successful at getting rid of unwanted body hair, people are calling it baldness in a bottle. It's a clear, odorless topical solution that, when applied immediately after hair removal, saturates the exposed base of the hair follicle and begins the process of slowing down hair growth.

Not only does Ultra Hair Away also slow the growth of hair, but over time it will also change the original dark thick, coarse unwanted hair to softer, smaller, finer, lighter hair which will eventually resemble the hair you once had as a baby. It's completely natural and works by mimicking the process that causes baldness. What's more, there are no side effects - except for slowed growth with softer skin. It works equally well on women and men and slows hair growth on legs, arms, face, upper lip, back shoulders, abdomen, underarms and bikini lines. Many women who used to wax their legs every six weeks are now waxing every four to six months. Some men who used to shave once a day are now just shaving

once or twice a week. The three main factors that determine how quickly the product works for you are

1)How coarsely haired or hirsute you are to begin with,

2)The method of hair removal, and

3)The condition of your skin. Expect one bottle to last one month to several months, depending on the size and number of bodyparts to which it is being applied.

MODE OF ACTION

In a growing hair follicle, cells are osmotically transferred from the blood through the sides of the dermal papilla to form hair cells for continued hair growth.

The top of a healthy papilla is naturally cornified (healed) and cells do not pass thorough this area. This natural cornification on the top of the papillary matrix is what causes the hollow medullary canal inside a normal hair shaft.

Ultra Hair Away is a high-tech duplication of a variety of naturally occuring scalp secretions that cause this normal cornification of the top of the papilla in a healthy hair follicle. When the hair is removed, the sides of the papilla are exposed and susceptible to the treatment.

The Ultra Hair Away treatment simply cornifies the sides of the papilla disallowing cells to pass through the dermal papilla causing slower, and eventually, stopped hair growth.

Male pattern baldness is caused by renegade type apocrine glands which develop and connect to the duct of the sebaceous gland and introduce naturally occuring secretions into the hair follicle. The opening of hair follicles at the skins surface is often blocked by shampoo, conditioner, gels, hair spray, sweat, oils, sebum, etc.

This blockage disallows these natural secretions to escape. These acidic secretions, having no place to go, seep their way to the base of the hair follicle and slowly cornify the sides of the papilla preventing penetration of hair cells. Ultra Hair Away can duplicate the cause of baldness on the desired area.

Ultra Hair Away is to be sprayed onto the site of your choice and massaged in. Apply twice a day for the first week, the decrease to once a day for a minimum of 2 weeks. For optimal results continue at once a day until you achieved the desired effect. If your prefer to shave to control unwanted body hair, simply apply twice a day for one week and then once a day thereafer until the desired results are acquired. Shave as necessary.



INGREDIENTS AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

Ultra Hair Away is a clear, topical solution prepared by a special curing process which concentrates the biologically active componentsof select plant enzymes, while preserving their natural organic state;

specifically formulated as a hair retardant for unwanted body hair



PRODUCT CHARACTERISTICS

Excellent dispersibility

Non-Alcoholic

Low aroma profile

Insensitive to temperature changes

No coloring agents

Site specific

Skin moisturizing

Non-perfumed formula

Fast drying

Non-staining

COMPOSITIONAL ANALYSIS

Water, Extractable Fruit Derivatives, Polypropylene Glycol, Glycerol, Disaccharides, Urea, Dithiothreitol, EDTA, Methyl Paraben, Propylparaben

SUGGESTED AREA USES

Ultra Hair Away is to be sprayed directly on areas of unwanted body hair. Ultra Hair Away works equally well in both men and women on the following sites:

Back

Shoulder

Face

Arms

Chest

Forearms

Legs

Upper Lip

Abdomen

Bikini Line

Under Arms



SAFETY TEST RESULTS

Hair Retardant Product - Ultra Hair Away



TEST RESULTS

Skin Sensitization Study Negative

Acute Oral Toxicity Study None

Dermal Irritation/Corrosion Test Non-Irritant

Determination of Mutagenicity Non-Mutagenic


PRODUCT USAGE & REQUIREMENTS

How long one bottle of Ultra Hair Away lasts depending on site used.

Small Area: Face/Upper Lip 7 to 8 weeks

Medium Area: Either Back or both legs or Chest 3 weeks

Large Area: Entire Body 1 week

For maximum results; apply Ultra Hair Away immediately after hair removal method of choice. A better result will be achieved with waxing rather than shaving.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section V -- THE EUROPEAN CONNECTION / Part II*

Maybe some of you have read my last article on Newsletter #9 and again i want to excuse for any lack of english language i may have since i am not „native"! Taz asked me again if i would like to contribute and as i am considering the NL as a useful tool for „newbies" and an informational lecture for those „already in the know" I am pleased to add something that might be of interest for some folks.

Figuring out what I could write and wouldn´t bore you I thought about some items which will deliver the structure within this article:

My own personal experiences during my last months of web-related business (questions I got asked quite frequently, suggestions i have to give again and again, mistakes I spotted with a lot of people, rumours about european stuff and so on)
This will lead me to a superimportant point: the nutritional factor which is often overlooked or not done properly due to misinformation
And the weather is nice and most of you want to have at least a little washboard or shape up greatly which may lead to some dieting hints I could give you.

I want to stress that everything is based on personal knowledge I have gained from my own experience (when competing or preparing for shoots), facts I was told, rumours I heard, „scene-talk", etc. My participation and knowledge I gained from reading. -–So not everything should be taken for granted and you may spot points where correction is needed – so i´ll be happy to discuss it.



E U R O P E (not all, but as far as i can tell....)

Talking of the legit european market (I mean REAL pharmaceutical companies – no homebrew or self-claimed corporations) I can tell you that against all rumours there is no NEGMA Parabolan available any more. It has been out of production for over 2 years and they have not started making it again. If you want to stick to Trenbolone I would advise using Bytor´s (UG monitor) FinaKit instructions or find similar products.

There is also no MASTERONE from Belgium availble any more. I am currently checking on the rumours about Portugese Masterone, but I doubt any existency of it and I was told by Int. pharmacy that it is not known there anyways.
Spanish PRIMO depots are just TEMPORARILY discontinued and not permanently. I was told that it is just a matter of some weeks until new ones get out. This caused quite a problem getting a hold of those amps inside of europe recently and even brought out more super-legit-looking fakes, INCLUDING packaging. (same with organon yellow cap-decas)

The greek OXYBOLONEs from Genepharm seem to be surrounded by a lot of rumours. There seem to be a lot of fakes around because the ones that are available here work very well – at least the same way as the other oxymetholone-products. But some folks claim to have no gains from them at all while being successful with other oxymetholones. My only advise is to make sure they come in original packaging with LOT-sticker and everything.

My overall advise about legitimacy of products is – if you have doubts or want to be safe, make sure that you receive at least a sample packaging/box of things. What is the most difficult thing to do regarding fakes ?? Faking the packaging. So most fakes –no matter if it is amps or tabs- come loose or without any showable packaging.
European synthetic growth hormones NORDITROPIN / GENOTROPIN come in 4IU / 16IU / 32IU ready pins:

2 tanks inside a push-vial: one with the solution (Nacl) and one with the dry somatropin.

The good thing which is not a very well-known fact, is that as long as those tanks inside the pin are not mixed by pushing into each other, the product stays good for full stamped duration time at regular room temperature (24 european degrees) and after mixing they may stay outside the fridge for about 24 hours then they need 4-8 european degrees (regular food-fridge) and stay good for 3 more weeks. So this is a very good product to ship to most countries (except some while summer without taking coolerpads ;-)). Those high-quality products are ABSOLUTELY impossible to fake which makes them extraordinary to some eastern products which were reported to contain HCG. Often I hear people say that they prefer the cheaper Lithuanic or polish versions but my opinion is – if you really intend to use growth and are willed to do all necessary to make an effective stack out of it (it is not just taking growth and growing – plenty more things you have to take care of!!!) then it should not be the money that decides. SAFETY comes first – ok, mass media is often hysteria but just some days ago there was a scientific report on German TV about eastern-country SYNTHETIC growth which was not sterile and some even containing human derivated growth. – there are several cases reported with Jakob-Kreutzfeldt and at least very serious brain infections..........well, it is up to you - pay less and maybe get a brain disease or pay more and be safe – if money is your major concern about growth or not – i would not go with it.

Now the very often talked about sustanon question:

You won´t be able to tell if a product is legit or not by just tasting it or numbing the tongue because that is individual – same with pain: what some may consider as a little soreness is for others with thin skin and sensible tissue already heavy pain!

So i´ll tell what I know about green labels, with or without band on neck and white labels. I cannot say much about other sust products but I have heard that those CYCTAHOS should be good also.

There is that corporation called NILE CO in Egypt. They made the simple looking white label NILEs themselves. In the meantime there is a cooperative company agreement between them and Organon OSS Holland. So now they are produced under the license of Organon and have the green label with Organon logo shown and NO band around neck. (white ones were still available but not clear if produced or not) Then there are the ones with the band around the neck – nobody knows exactly where they are from and it is told that they come out of egypt (NILE CO) also but are some kind of bootlegged and are all effective but due to more puffiness coming along than with sust and people telling they tested them – they are told to contain cypionate.

IMPORTANT UPDATE : while writing this article i read on anon that some trusted people received new egyptian ones and they all contained WHITE LABLE NILE CO´s.....i couldn´t believe that first and responded to show the newest LOTs I had available which had better looking packages, better stamps and brighter colours than the former ones but containing green label Organons – right that day i received again an EVEN NEWER LOT (not older than 05/99 manuf.date) – ALL BOXES CONTAINED WHITE LABEL ONES – immediately called the right persons and all reported the same: the folks who do the egypt biz all told that WHITE ONES are in production again.

So to summarize that crap: green label organons without band are legit susts and no complaints ever on those – ALSO the white NILE CO ones........so they seem to have a quite nice mismatch over there........

Thai D-bols: Standard Labs Thailand was taken over by THE BRITISH DISPENSARY corporation – they took over the location and production is continued at same quality, same packaging, same plastic tubs, same sealing and same label – just the manufacturers name changed at same location – NO WORRIES: LEGIT!

Testosterone Heptylate: Tazzy already brought some light to this often „overlooked" french testosterone esther. Now more and more people seem to be getting aware of the advantages that this test has. Broken down it is simply 250mg of enanthate (in the 250version of course) but due to a slightly different molecule structure and some other chemical facts - I am not enough of a scientist to explain ;-)- the difference is much less water retention than on enanthate plus people say it seems to be stronger also. I received responses from users who purchased them which showed that one amp per week already changed bulk cycles dramatically (in case you are not additcted to heavy androgens so far) So to make it short – theramex is some bucks more costly than regular 250ies and in case all you want is bulk and gains you are better off sticking to the regular ones.

If someone is concerned about water retention – hepts are very agreeable.

I personally tried some weeks during a competition diet with one per week as substitution for test prop and it worked great – strenght increases though already very low carb and 8 weeks dieting -and no mentionable water retention.

So this makes it the second testosterone next to propionate which is adoptable for dieting.

THE nutritional factor

....highly overlooked and something athletes should pay much more attention to than they already do. Everyone is individual and we have different body-types and metabolisms but a lot of things are common and no mystery or wonder at all:

So nutrition is the same way a weapon to force your body to change as AS: IT WILL WORK!

To make it simple and avoid a crash course in macro-nutrients and stuff ; some notes that come to my mind when considering the conversations i often have:

You want gains and bulk? – you already know that you have to eat A LOT! But A LOT does not mean tons and bulks of food and so often you hear you have to stuff your face with all food that comes along your way. NOT TRUE!

Your gains will be greater but LESS quality and only LOTS more to get rid off afterwards and in the end it leaves no qualitiy gains at all. So e.g. for a 90 kilo athlete at about 178cm it can be more than enough eating 3500-4000 calories a day IF IT IS THE PROPER STUFF!

If it is 3600 cals equaling 40g of fat, 270g of protein and 540g of carbs and this from CLEAN food it is enough because this is already lots more to eat than you think. (try and eat with calculator for some days and carefully read labels)

Spread all this food on intakes every three hours and your insulin level will always be at a moderate level. It is not true that super-high insulin peaks should be desired (different when using growth and insulin – totally different science!!). this will only raise blood sugar levels and make you fat and puffy.

Learn about the glycemic indexs of foods and pick out the ones that are in the middle range and not above – like regular italian pasta. Pasta has a high glycemic index and whole-grain pasta lots more below that. – wont also make you starve again too quickly due to slower absorption to the system.

Don´t skip meals – if you have nothing available at work – prepare your food one day in advance and take it with you. Always keep your metabolism going all day long (when you shit 3 times a day you know you are doing well ;-) – or maybe have a health problem??)

Some simply don´t have enough patience – it is not just swallowing tons of a-bombs and androgen levels that create monsters (in case we are not talking of freaky size of semi-professional competition level or higher but I doubt those guys read the newsletter...). It is the combination of well balanced lifestyle and habits, proper nutrition, enough rest AND of course juice. Some seem to expect to achieve goals that took years for others within some months – temporarely possible when overdoing it but in the long run the ups and downs concerning weight and strength would be too disappointing and quickly lead to long-term use and higher dosage than actually needed.

I always say – picture about 4 kilos lean meat in your hand and think this would be true gained tissue on you body within several months – that´s A LOT!

Much more than 15 kilos of water within tissue and fibres and 5 extras of fat within the same time! It is what you consider for yourself as GAINS.

But if those aspects would be carefully watched – anabolics would work much better and there would be much less talk about „my stuff was not legit......" from Mr. Burger King and Kentucky Fried.........

So EAT BIG TO GET BIG is a correct saying but it should say EAT BIG AND SMART TO GET BIG.

A very good helper for your nutritional needs no matter if bulk purpose or diet is the following official URL:

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcom...s/sr12page.htm

you can view and download every type of food you may imagine, broken down in categories with all macro-nutrients listed and nutritional values mentioned. Just pick a calculator and prepare yourself a 5 to 6 meal day!!!! And don´t waste your money on too many supplements like weight gainers or protein powders / amino acids. To have a good and tasty protein handy all time when fed up with the clean lean meats, fish and poultries is a good idea though.

That leads me to the next issue i often get questioned about –


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

_Continued....._

D I E T I N G and C U T T I N G U P

again this is also not THE KNOWLEDGE i´ll provide there, more what i also experienced on my own and discussed and heard as everything else. But i wouldn´t state it in case it wouldn´t have been proven by try and error for myself.

At first i´d like to add something to a thread that showed up some time ago about „how do i get a washboard stomach..?"

The answer is simple: DIET – you often hear people say – i work on my abs 5 times a week and still cannot see them....it is a question of loosing body fat and getting rid off water underneath the skin.

I do not agree with the opinion of some who tell that they only focus on working out the abs when preparing for a show - it is basically true that when you work out hard over years with squats and other exercises which heavilly involve the abs as helping muscle your abs will get stronger with time, too. But you must do basic abs exercises all year thru – no matter what shape you are in – strong abs and strong lower back is THE basic thing for building all other muscle groups and that won´t come from doing nothing. Then when the time has come to say „i knew i had abs!" and dieting is succesfull there are extra exercises for shaping and getting the last out of the washboard (e.g. cable cobras) In my opinion and as far as i watch some athletes i know the old-fashioned dieting theories to harden up for competition or whatever purpose are over. I also found that out when reading threads of competitors on anon-board.

First better do a at least 12 week diet than a rushrush 8 week. It is the same as with bulking up – patience is the key and again knowledge about nutition. You can start more moderate to adopt physically and mentally to lower carbs and smaller meals if you have the time to and you won´t deplete as much as when you do it too quick. What is the key ? – you want to look lean, fit and healthy and not skinny, dehydrated and sick at the end.

Start with changing and maybe narrowing the product list of food you have available for your diet. Start cutting out the bad fats and lower carbs a little. Do some changes in the choice of your protein sources. Already at that first point you should have started doing cardio latest – cardio at moderate level should be done all time anyways but for those who leave that up to dieting should start now. Cardio at 3 times a week all year long will help build muscle and not inhibit gains since a healthy and well trained heart is much more able to flush your system with oxygen and nutrients your muscles need – not to mention that a little endurance never harmed anyone!

So cardio should never be done on more than fat-burn-heart-rate that can either be measured with gym equipment or a pulse-watch with sender around your chest. fat burning is much less exhausting then some think because it has to be participated at the 126-132 bpm rate for at least 30 minutes but not more needed than 50 minutes. (value depends on age of course but it is some way in that frame) You have to do that at least 3 times a week and if desired as often as you may think it would fit. – you don´t have to run for that – a power walk with use of your arms will already work or a stationary bike – if bored get a walkman!

Another goal you have is keeping as much of the hard earned muscles as possible and keep muscle fullness at the end. So the most important thing is no cutting down in protein almost up to the last week. (better add some grams which again helps sparing carbs and fats)

I say you NEVER have to go below maintenance with your calories. That means that dropping below 2000kcal a day is not absolutely needed – some may now say that is bullshit but dropping lower than that is last-minute help and not needed if anything prior is done properly.

Stepping down about 500kcal each week takes you the first 4 or 5 weeks of a diet depending on your intake before starting. Then you´ll be around the 2000´s – 1700´s.

Most important when dieting is KEEPING UP YOUR METABOLISM – it has to be forced to work like a machine. That is done by cardio-work (the effect lasts about 24 hours), of course the juice and again NUTRITION – keep your system busy during diet by eating „more" than regular – more in the meaning of smaller meals more frequent so that you have at least 6 meals a day – no matter how small. You won´t starve that badly when eating frequently. So what else keeps a metabolism going – FIBRES – eat things high in fibres and more complex carbs from whole-grain-pasta / -rice and veggies. You may also add an extra intake of pure OAT FIBRE which forces your digestional system to work even better. You do not have to eat white rice and chicken 6 times a day and none of the pros does that even if claimed in the mags. Those guys are so high on insulin and growth that they burn and burn and if they would eat like it is told that they do – it would burn them out. I have seen guys consuming pizza in their almost last week prior contest but that is another world and as i said those guys won´t be the ones needing to read such an article because they know their things (at least they think so) Besides, white rice is super-high-glycemic, something that is good for insulin peaks but nothing more – will starve you quickly again and won´t force your system to break down the nutrients in a larger time frame.

Slowly but surely you step the carbs down to 180-200g a day and remain there.

Vary your foods, use spices and herbs so your metabolism never falls asleep on getting used to the same kind of food. People say oats are a fatty food and don´t belong into a diet – that is crap because eating oats (cooked with water or protein) deliver large amounts in your bowl, makes you feel filled up for quite some time and delivers much less carbs than other food like pasta or rice. – but still enough to give you energy to work on.

There was that no-salt-and-fat-theory concerning diets until not long ago – in the meantime it is scientifically proven that there are some fatty acids which your body not only needs but are a aid when it comes to burn body-fat – so the conjugated linolic acid for example. Add those omega3 and omega6 fatty acids to your diet and it will work! Same with all the other good fats (poly/unsaturated ones). You don´t have to buy CLA at GNC – spend more money on good food. Fish oil, flax seed and all those are available almost everywhere. Eat salmon from time to time – admittable high in fat but nothing that will harm you.

Then as long as you drink ENOUGH all day long salt in moderate dosage may rather be helpful than harmful. (We are not at the last days of a diet!)

ENOUGH water means gallons over gallons if you manage ..... flushing the system is your major goal with that – getting rid of retained water. Drink lots of green tea (oats) if you like the taste and best bet you remain all day at the restroom........

So now after some weeks of good results you may come to the point almost everyone who ever did diet knows: a plateau.

You stagnate at a non-satisfying level without back and forth. Why ? mostly because your metabolism has fallen asleep and second – thyroid function fell asleep also.

So little time left and what to do???

This is the point where most mistakes are made like stopping water intake, lowering carbs to depleting minimums, hitting the diuretics too early (if ever needed), biking till they fall off the bike and so on. At this point of time this won´t better the shape as it will first cause muscle breakdown without loosing the rest you want to get rid off. So what to do????

I did perfect (and lots others i know) doing a „double"-day every 5 days – eat twice as much carbs at least than you do on the other days and go with a little more fatty stuff. As long as you don´t continue that and go on with your diet the next day you will have several positive effects from that: You get a moderate unload/upload effect (next day you have a much more intense pump and you look full and vascular which gives you an extra motivation and your system has TO WORK again. – yet after 2 times of that procedure you´ll will succeed again.

Another thing that may bring changes in shape is taking your cardio away from regular workouts and doing it (if you have the possibility to) in the morning on an empty stomach (maybe a coffee for the extra sweat and some pineapple for some sugars and enzymes). Again your metabolism is on a higher level all day long. And don´t laugh – drinking some spoons of apple-vinegar mixed with cold water will work for that greatly in the morning.

So far about the natural tricks....now to the thyroid thing. Some may already be using LT3´s at this point of time – i say it is a mistake because now it makes more sense to kick the thyroid and it is more healthy to do it for the last 2 or 3 weeks than 6 weeks or even longer.

Diuretics: in case they are really needed on last minutes panic – they belong to the very last days and not thruout final weeks! And then if needed take potassium-sparing ones to avoid cramps and life-threatening dehydration. It is not just one famous 1990´s bodybuilder that died of the long-term abuse of diuretics while drinking only some glasses of pre-boiled water and then skipping fluids completely......

If you did your homework the last weeks and it is not a super-important show where your career depends on you won´t need diuretics and you will look fuller by that.

The last week is most important for competitional level – you´ll look good enough for a photo shoot before that and the extra week wont bring noticable results on photo-shoots for catalogues or stuff.

So the last week – then at latest you should completely leave out all kind of milk-related products because of the potassium-retaining effect from milk which causes a thin layer of water underneath the skin. This is also caused by the lactose (sp?).

If you are not willed to skip protein powders find at least the best whey - lowest in sodium and lactose! Don´t take any salt those days but drink, drink, drink.

I personally do not know many athletes who still do the 2 unload / 2 upload days and i didn´t do it completely either. I would suggest a moderate 2 days of lowering carbs for the last time at a barable minimum and then again the last 2 days eat a little more carbs (now also more simple ones) than you did within the last weeks.

Did you ever notice that you or other athletes look much better the days after a show – fuller and more impressive, better ability to squeeze out the muscles properly without exhaustion......because you ate again and drunk again and are not depleted and glycogen depots are refilling. That shouldn´t lead to a ALL YOU CAN EAT day prior contest but you can EAT!

You have already stopped workout some days ago and did no leg workouts the last week before the show (at least no heavy squats) and don´t do cardio the last 2 days. Just relax and let it happen – don´t look in the mirror too often because you´ll always find something.....AND DRINK – step down on last day and stop drinking early evening. Then the final day – have a light breakfast, not much fluids but enough to feel comfortable and eat some higher glycemic stuff. Don´t drink too much even if you desire to because that will cause nasty sweats on stage......start drinking moderatley during the show. About 15 minutes prior show you may eat some fruit – the sugars are in the blood quite quickly, give some energy and make you vascular. You may also have a little tiny alcoholic drink (creamy cognaq) for that – this will pop the veins out when you are low in bf. But don´t overdo it after weeks of depletion you might get drunk just by the smell of it.......

So if you did massacrate your body on diet it may have worked for hardness and striations but will make you look sick. Even if you took last minute diuretics the last two days – continue the drinking – your system will be flushed anyways, no matter if fluids are taken or not but no fluids causes muscle-flatness in the end and cramps due to the lack of magnesium.

So that was about all that came to my mind now and hopefully some considered it as informative and usefull. It may help you (-keep in mind that everyone responds different-) but at least there are some tricks that work for everyone......

In case you want to discuss some items, have questions about and inquiries on european „items" you may get in touch with me by contacting the known UG board monitors in advance who were helpfull as always and offered that for providing my current adress.

Thank you and good luck on your way to your desired body......

MM


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VI -- Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!*

Part 1

Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

Rob O - Robert Orlando -

Bullforce -

steroid or F.M.- "steroid@hotmail.com" "Steroidsupplier@hotmail.com" Resides in Spain.

Babou - "herefor2@hotmail.com"

D.Young - Dewitt Young - d_young@hotmail.com

Mr. Musclehead

Comptroller

Mr. Musclehead

Comptroller -

Offline -

I also am taking the liberty to inform you all of a great new website that is listing all known scammers. This person has taken it upon himself to help out people by posting names that have been known to scam from time to time. Please visit this website if you are emailed by an unknown source. And if you do get scammed which we hope you don’t, please pass the name and all information on the scammer to the people who run the website. Here is the URL:

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/M...798/index.html

GRAY LIST

This is the "Grey List" . This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

Beach or Beach Boy- Beach is a foreign source that has a web site. He is usually very good about sending his customers their goods. However he does not take steps in disguising his packages so they are apt to be detained by customs. The disturbing thing about this source, is that when a customer has a seizure, this source basically has a I dont care attitude when this happens. Its my opinion that the source must share in the responsibility in getting the gear through customs. Customs may be flagging this source, but that is unconfirmed.



CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!

Looks like Pharmagroup is back on this list. I have had reports that they are using private couriers, such as DHL, and UPS to deliver goods. People have to understand that if a foreign source uses these types of couriers, then they may be more strict in checking packages from overseas.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VII -- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used

for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with

the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128

100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial

is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with

a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has

rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95

Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version

comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs

are marked "P-5"



Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)



These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96

- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial

- HCG Steris Labs (USA)

- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandralone -- Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the

score mark is very visual, different plastic tray.

(The above information was obtained from the Hulksters newsletter)



"The information provided in conversation is for informational and entertainment purposes only and should not be construed as an endorsement or recommendation for any illegal activity."


Send mail to support@undergroundsupplements.com with questions or comments about this web site.
Copyright © 1998, 1999 Underground Supplements
Last modified: November 19, 1999


Bookmark This Page:
http://www.ugsupplements.com/newsletter.cfm



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright © 1995-2000. UG Supplements ® All rights reserved.


----------

